# 주택 말이 나왔으니 부탁하는 건데요



## wonlon

This is from the chapter of my Middle level Korean textbook:


I have several parts in this sentence which I don't know.

그래요? 그런데 주택 *말이 나왔으니* 부탁하는 *건데요*, 김영수 씨, 저에게 하숙집을 구해 주*실래요*?

1. 말이 나왔으니
What does 으니 mean here? What does the whole phrase mean?

2. 건데요
What does this ending mean here?

3. ㄹ래요
I learn this ending in the grammar of this chapter. It means "do you want to", but I find this meaning strange here and even in the examples in the grammar section. So actually how to use this ending?

(Since I ask 3 questions here, dear administrator, please tell me to split the thread if you want me to.)


----------



## Superhero1

1.  '~말이 나와서 말인데' is a collocation. It means 'Speaking of~' or 'Now you come to mention it' in English.

2.  건데요 is the short form of 것인데요. 

3.  ㄹ래요 doesn't mean 'do you want to'. To analyse 'ㄹ 래요', it is the combination of 'ㄹ래' and '요'.
'ㄹ래' is the meaning of asking someone's intention. '요' is an end form and shows my respect.

so, ㄹ래요 is closest in meaning of 'Would you~?' or 'Could you~?'


I think 그래요? 집 이야기가 나왔으니 말인데요. 영수 씨, 저에게 하숙집을 구해 주실 수 있나요? would be more natural.


----------



## kenjoluma

wonlon said:


> 1. 말이 나왔으니
> What does 으니 mean here? What does the whole phrase mean?


One more thing to add to Superhero1's reply:

(으)니 is almost the same as (으)니까: Because



wonlon said:


> 3. ㄹ래요


Indeed, -ㄹ래 indicates one's intention to do something.

cf) 집에 갈래. (I want to go home / I will go home)
화장실에 갈래? (Do you want to go to toilet?)
식사 하실래요? (Do you want to eat? / Shall we eat?)


-ㄹ래요? Would (you) have an intention to do (something)?
Which, of course, can be translated as what you learned: "Do you want to". But, more indirect, hence, more polite than 'Do you want?' in this context.
Anyway, I want to point out what you learned is not entirely wrong. It can be 'do you want to'.


----------



## wonlon

kenjoluma said:


> One more thing to add to Superhero1's reply:
> 
> (으)니 is almost the same as (으)니까: Because
> 
> 
> Indeed, -ㄹ래 indicates one's intention to do something.
> 
> cf) 집에 갈래. (I want to go home / I will go home)
> 화장실에 갈래? (Do you want to go to toilet?)
> 식사 하실래요? (Do you want to eat? / Shall we eat?)
> 
> 
> -ㄹ래요? Would (you) have an intention to do (something)?
> Which, of course, can be translated as what you learned: "Do you want to". But, more indirect, hence, more polite than 'Do you want?' in this context.
> Anyway, I want to point out what you learned is not entirely wrong. It can be 'do you want to'.



I think it is in some way similar to ㄹ까요? and 고 싶어요, right?


----------



## kenjoluma

wonlon said:


> I think it is in some way similar to ㄹ까요? and 고 싶어요, right?



*-ㄹ래
*#1 You express your own intention to do something in the future.
#2 You ask someone else if he or she has the intention to do something in the future (which, in this case, generally comes with a question mark in the end.)
*

-ㄹ까
*(Including #1 and #2 meanings of -ㄹ래)
#3 You simply wonder or doubt what's not done(or decided) yet (with a question mark, obviously)

cf) WordForum 같은 인터넷 사이트로 한국어 공부를 할 수 있을까?
Can I(we) study Korean with the Internet site such as WordForum? (doubt or question)


*-고 싶다
*#4 ...want to...



PS. Funny. It's so easy and simple. But when you try to explain, it always sounds more complex than it actually is.


----------



## wonlon

kenjoluma said:


> PS. Funny. It's so easy and simple. But when you try to explain, it always sounds more complex than it actually is.



You know, it is your mother tongue, you know it from intuition, but for foreigners, it is very complicated.
I know some Japanese and it helps me a lot in learning Korean.

I found this:
*-**ㄹ래요*
*平叙**文**：…**するつもりです。*
*疑問文**：…**しましょうか？*

Though even with this I cannot fully get the meaning and had to ask here.


----------



## kenjoluma

wonlon said:


> You know, it is your mother tongue, you know it from intuition, but for foreigners, it is very complicated.
> I know some Japanese and it helps me a lot in learning Korean.
> 
> I found this:
> *-**ㄹ래요*
> *平叙**文**：…**するつもりです。*
> *疑問文**：…**しましょうか？*
> 
> Though even with this I cannot fully get the meaning and had to ask here.



I think those Japanee translations are beautifully done. A bit bumpy in formality level, in my opinion, but look fine.
It is great you can speak Japanese. Actually it is a nice language to know when studying Korean. Many similarities, as you probably know already, can help greatly, you know.


----------

